# Lake Martin - catfish/crappie



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

So Im heading up to lake Martin(not Logan martin) for a
four day fishing trip targeting catfish and crappie. We'll 
be staying on the north end of the lake about a mile 
south of where the tallapoosa dumps into the lake. 
Any recommendations on where to focus for the catfish if I'm 
using bush hooks?

- Flounderman 
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum94/thread22525.html#


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't fished Martin in a few years, but it's a great crappie, bass and striper lake. Tightlines, we'll be looking for pictures. Where are you staying?


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Fielro said:


> I haven't fished Martin in a few years, but it's a great crappie, bass and striper lake. Tightlines, we'll be looking for pictures. Where are you staying?


 Rented a house in one of the coves just south of the 280 bridge.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Used to spend a lot of time at Wind Creek & Kowlaiga../ Good luck


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow to try for crappie and bass in Blue Creek, and Friday night around the "green lights" for stripers and crappie. I'll let you know how it goes - good or bad.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I'm going tomorrow to try for crappie and bass in Blue Creek, and Friday night around the "green lights" for stripers and crappie. I'll let you know how it goes - good or bad.


Since my floundering lights are permanently mounted to my boat I'm 
Gonna run them off an extension cord from the house down to the dock 
And use them to draw something in...I hope.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished Martin last night around green lights and kicked some ass.
We kept 6 stripers, 9 slab crappie, and 11 spotted bass.

We managed a good grade of spots and crappie. The stripers were a pain in the ass. Bass and stripers hit deep-diving crankbaits and bucktail jigs tipped with - get this... a banjo minnow. Yeah, I know, good thing it was dark.

Crappie were caught with small jigs and minnows.

I will post a report later in the reports section.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice...


----------

